# I need some help...



## 15553 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi:I'm new in the site...I had been diagnosed with IBS a few months ago after an endoscopy that reveled esophagatis, they also find that I'm lactose intolerant. In addition of this I hAd been suffering from endometriosis for two years or so, and hypothyroidism since I was 18 years old (I'm 34 now) I have a daugther (6 years old) and I had'nt being using any anticonceptive method with my husband for more than a year. I want to get pregnant but it have'ny happen yet. I wonder if any of you has been in a similar situation? After been in your site I had confirm that the endometriosis and the IBS have a lot in common, so I wonder if not getting pregnant is just part of share pathology.Please, if someone can give some recommendations, share your similar story or just give me some encouragement I will be very thanksfull.Thanks,agm


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi agm. Having endo can effect your chances of getting pregnant. If you really want to get pregnant check with your gyn. He/She can maybe do some testing or refer you to a fertility specialist if necessary. Ibs in and of itself shouldn't affect your chances of getting pregnant. Take care.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Having endo can definitely cause fertility problems, but it doesn't necessarily cause them. My understanding is that it's all about where it's growing. A woman's fertility drops a lot around age 35, and since you're 34 and have been trying for a year I'd say it's time to talk to your gynecologist or a specialist. You might just need to treat the endo. But if you are wanting another baby, I wouldn't wait too long to talk to your doctor. It may take a little while to get things taken care of.


----------



## 15553 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you very much for your advice.Last time that my Dr. check my endo it wasn't any bigger, so it look that it was under control. After that it came all my stomach problems, I had been having pain but I understand that the IBS make the premenstrual syndrome bad or worse, so I thought it was IBS responsability. Any way it is time for another endo check-up, and there I will ask/tell her.Thank you very much (to both of you)...agm


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I had a very hard time getting pregnant. But I also have PCOS as well. I found doing the South Beach diet helped my IBS and helped me become pregnant. They also suspect I may have endo, but I have never had a lap. Good luck and make sur eyou talk to your Dr.


----------



## 15553 (Aug 8, 2006)

How exactly the South Beach diet works, it is low in carb like Atkins? When they found me the esophagatis, I had to be in a very restrictive diet, small portions, etc, and I lost between 10-15 pounds that its a lot in my petite frame,I was under 100 pounds and I really was looking sick.Anyway I tried to make an appt. with my OB-GYN and because I dont have any NEW problem the insurance won't cover another appt. until March. So I going to wait two months where I'll be more serios with my more fertile days and then I'll do another appt. with this on hand. Congratulations on your pregnancy and I hope very soon I'll be in the same situation.Amanda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is not as low carb as Atkins, nor is it unlimited fat. Phase I does restrict starchy and sweet foods, but those are added in at Phase II.It focuses more on lean protein, vegetables, and moderate portions of carbs with high glycemic indexes, where Atkins tends to be totally unlimited with fat intake and focuses mostly on avoiding carbs.There are somethings they both tend to do like wrap a sandwich with lettuce rather than bread, but IMO South Beach is not as extreme and a bit easier to keep a balanced diet.K.


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes South beach is very easy to follow. You can't have white bread, white pasta... Not really saturated fats. They want you to eat lean meats, low fat items, and good carbs. So if you like bacon you can't have it. You can eat tons of varried salads, chicken, very lean cuts of beef, fruit, low fat cheeses, it restricts caffeine. You can have a little but not much. It's very healthy. Oh and NO sugar. Only splenda or other sweeteners. I found splenda to be the best. They have loads of stuff made with that now.


----------



## 15553 (Aug 8, 2006)

It sound good and not to much different from my actual diet/eating style, so deffinitly something that I would try, and especially if it would help me to get pregnant.The caffeine won't be any problems since it's not nice for my IBS.Thank you,Amanda


----------



## 16045 (Jun 29, 2006)

Amanda, you might try going straight to a Reproductive Endocrinologist instead of your usual gyno. I don't know how your insurance works, but most will cover a visit to the RE after trying to conceive for a year - so you may be able to get covered sooner than you think. In a sense, you do have a new problem, in the medical world ttc for over a year is a diagnosis of infertility. Keep in mind that the great majority of us with that diagnosis go on to conceive in the next year or two. Good luck to you!


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Amanda my OB wouldn't let me see the Re until I had tried their way for a few months. I ended up seeing the RE after only 6months becuase of my diagnosis with PCOS and possible endo. But if you present them with all of your issues they may realize you are out of their league. The sooner the better Good luck


----------



## 15553 (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe is just my imagination, or maybe I just want so much to be pregnant...but I'm a week late. Yesterday I spot very little but nothing today. On sunday I got a negative response from a home test but still I dont feel like myself,if you know what I mean. I had been feeling nauseas, a lot of sleep problems, gas, the food is upsetting my stomach, and I feel tired, down, sad, just not myself. I dont know is this is what you mean with the IBS getting crazy during pregnancy. Any of you had received a negative home test but still being pregnant? I'm waiting until this weekend to do the test again, because if I call the DR. thats probably what she would said.Amanda


----------



## 16045 (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you sure about when you ovulated? If you know when that happened and you are a week late then you've got a great chance at being pregnant. You could of just tested too early. Or, your ovulation could have been delayed for some reason - happens all the time to perfectly healthy fairly regular women. That would make your period come later too. Your symptoms sound promising - good luck this weekend, I hope you get a positive result! Be sure to post if you do


----------

